# How do I make a great mingo rig?



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

What is the best way to make a mingo rig? I am thinking 60-60 lb mono with 3 drops. What is the best way to make the drops?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

If your thinking 60lb mono the why not just tie your three hooks into the stand line using surgeon loops. Simple, easy, and no terminal tackle.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Three way swivels....good ones. Twist your drops double and make them about eight to ten inches long. You can use a small, battery powered straight die grinder with an eye bolt chucked inside to do the twists. Hang the die grinder from above, loop your hook onto the doubled line, then put the hook in the eye bolt and make the twists tight. This will prevent the drop from twisting around the main line when you free spool toward the bottom.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*dropper rig*

60 lbs is fine but i use 30-40 LBS most of the time easier to get small hooke for triggers on there. start with a 6 foot section of mono put swivel on top and make a 3 inch loop at the bottom for a Bank sinker or put another swivel there for a torpedo your choice. about 3 feet up from sinker make a loop wrap the loop around your finger 3 times and pull the tag end back through the 3 loops on your finger leaving a 3-4 inch double line loop then come down 2 feet from swivel repeat.
you can easily change hooks, sinkers etc. as they are loop connections. I never fish a 3 foot chicken rig but i guess just make it out of 8 feet of mono.


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

Tye a chicken rig and use 1 swivel at the top, all them swivels and hardware are what the africoids use on 3mi bridge...:thumbdown: and 40# max.

On the edge every now and then a grouper will hit your mingo right after hook up, but seldom 40# max 30# is what we use. Like mentioned by bilin the small hooks are much easier to get on and off. I would run a 10oz bank sinker on the bottom on a penn 320gti and a peen slammer boat rod, to my team that was the perfect grouper bait catching rod. It was hell on triggerfish as well with a Sabiki rig rigged the same way... Just because you are fishing in a little deeper water doesn't matter, some of the best advice I ever got was to use the lightest tackle that you possibly can for the fish you are planning to target. The smaller the line the harder for the fish to see, also the smaller the rig the more fun you will have reeling in that monster...:thumbsup:


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

We fish 30# fluoro max, and have no issues with strength. I even drop down to 20# fluoro sometimes and haven't noticed any problems. Tie long dropper loops (at least 6" loop off the main line) and cut one side then snell or tie small circle hooks on that single line. Weight is up to depth, current, and your personal preference. Just about any bait will work. I like something with stronger skin so it will stay on the hook a little better, and squid is never a bad option.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

You folks are way too high tech for me, swivels, twisted line,(yea, I've seen and tried them). I use 40# ande with two drops on the line, loop at the top to attach to a swivel, loop on the bottom for a sinker. Just like the party boats do. Quick, easy, and works fine. We've caught quite a few keeper grouper, snapper, and even a nice cobia on these rigs. I make them up in advance and store them in a 3x4 zip lock bag (walmart in the craft isle).


----------



## Xpac (Jun 22, 2011)

50-60lb mono, 2-3 hooks tied with loops. only one swivel on top. forgot what size hook but we like the higher strength ones. last few trips we hooks big AJs and landed them. last year we lost a few (possibly grouper too) because of the lighter strength hooks.


----------



## seabiscuit (Oct 8, 2009)

However you make them, I found a good way to store them. Take one of those long round foam toys that kids play with in the pool and cut off about 5 inches worth. You can leave your dropper weight attached and force in into the hole of the foam, then start wrapping. When you come to the first hook, stick it in the foam, same with the second. When you get the the loop, just pull it tight under the last wrap. Good to go.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

30# use dropper loops and cut one end and tie on circle hooks on the tags. 2 or 3 will work well.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

40lb mono, surgeon loops with however many you want. I prefer 2-3. This is how most of the deckhands on charter boats tie them.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

what size circle hook does anyone use on this rig. I have some 4/0 but didnt know if I need to drop on down in size.

I know this is an old thread but hoping for some advice.

thanks


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Go to youtube and look up how to tie dropper rigs using a dropper board. SOOOOOO , SUPER easy!

And I would use 30-40lb mono. 60 is going to be hard to get through the eyes of the small hooks.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

*This one.....*



Sea-r-cy said:


> You folks are way too high tech for me, swivels, twisted line,(yea, I've seen and tried them). I use 40# ande with two drops on the line, loop at the top to attach to a swivel, loop on the bottom for a sinker. Just like the party boats do. Quick, easy, and works fine. We've caught quite a few keeper grouper, snapper, and even a nice cobia on these rigs. I make them up in advance and store them in a 3x4 zip lock bag (walmart in the craft isle).


The perfect mingo rig.


----------



## marksnet (Aug 22, 2014)

NoMoSurf said:


> Go to youtube and look up how to tie dropper rigs using a dropper board. SOOOOOO , SUPER easy!
> 
> And I would use 30-40lb mono. 60 is going to be hard to get through the eyes of the small hooks.





hjorgan said:


> The perfect mingo rig.


Don't know if I posted the question unclearly but, the what size hook? I did some research and have rigged up some 2/0 circles


----------

